

Shrdlu resurrection – A 1970 artificial intelligence system - ilyaeck
http://www.semaphorecorp.com/misc/shrdlu.html

======
enoshben
Is there a consensus on its significance?

~~~
gumby
Well, you can see TW himself answered that question (down on the page) by
saying what SHRDLU does is so far removed from what our brain does that it's
kinda pointless. On the other hand, at the beginning of the heyday of strong
AI it was super exciting and in that sense inspirational and important. It was
still iconic when I first set foot in the AI lab in late '79.

Plus look at the list of people discussed on that page, Henry Baker, Dave
McDonald Vaughn Pratt, Tom Moran, Stu Card and many more...not bad for what
turned out to be a false step.

I think it's still important to know about the Michelson-Morley experiment
even though nobody believes in luminiferous aether any more. OK, SHRDLU isn't
as earthshaking (so to speak) as the M-M experiment, but then again, AI was
(is) still in the alchemy phase in the late 60s.

